# Charging out of a building



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Can a unit charge out of a building?
Where in the BRB is it, I swear I read it but i cant seem to find it know.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

No.
Rules for leaving a building are top left of P127... and apparently I've been doing it wrong (I thought you got a basic move, but you get no move at all). You just form up with a model somewhere in your formation touching the building (which would seem to break the 1" rule but nevermind).


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks very you. I couldn't find it to save my life.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is another question. What happens when an Unbreakable unit, or undead loss combat that they are defending?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They still remain in the building. Garrisoning a building just gives any unit defending it the Stubborn rule. However unbreakable succeeds this because it is better than Stubborn. 

Note that Undead units still crumble when defending a building if they lose combat.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

But they don't get pushed out? I ask because one of the missions at an upcoming tourny is a modified watchtower, the winner is the one who holds the tower the longest. No one starts in the tower. I'm sure a lot of people will be playing the new vampire counts.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Undead do not get pushed out as they don't take break tests like most other armies. They'll stay put and just lose more models. Same thing applies to TK and DoC as they don't break normally either.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Dang ill have to get to the tower first or Kill them the old fashion way. If the unit is wiped out because of the unstable rule, do I still get bumped out? or do I take the building?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

just a note the rear rank has to touch the building


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

ExtraCrew said:


> But they don't get pushed out? I ask because one of the missions at an upcoming tourny is a modified watchtower, the winner is the one who holds the tower the longest. No one starts in the tower. I'm sure a lot of people will be playing the new vampire counts.


Ah welcome to the broken building rules of 8th ed. Making Watchtower a very silly mission.
I was watching a game yesterday of lizards vs VC+Skaven. Lizards wiped the floor with everyone else, but couldn't shift the 35 grave guard plus vampire from the building: they could win combat and killed the vamp but killing 5-6 grave guard a turn and only have 1 round of combat per game turn meant they just didn't have the time to chew through the entire unit.

Basically Watchtower vs VC is a crap game to play if the undead start in the watchtower or if you let them in (in the above game the lizards could only put skinks in there to start with, so left it empty... and then couldn't get there first).


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

ExtraCrew said:


> If the unit is wiped out because of the unstable rule, do I still get bumped out? or do I take the building?


Unfortunately no. The only time you get to take the building is during the movement phase or if the enemy flees the building. And since VC don't flee, you have to wait to move. So if you win combat in your turn, he can retake the building w/ another of his units during his next movement phase if anyone is close enough. I'm not sure if he could Dance anyone in there or not.


----------

